# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Du lịch Sapa: Khách sạn Victoria Sapa

## hangnt

KHÁCH SẠN VICTORIA

_Địa chỉ: Thị trấn Sa Pa, Lào Cai, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: 0203 872 606; Fax: 0203 872 136; Hotline: 0984 353 577 - 0912 410 410
Email: info@vietdiscovery.com_


Nằm trong quần thể khách sạn của tập đoàn Victoria, khách sạn Victoria Sapa Resort là khách sạn sang trọng duy nhất ở Sapa.

Được tọa lạc ở thị trấn bốn mùa mây phủ, bao quanh là những thửa ruộng bậc thang xanh tốt, những dãy núi ngút ngàn và một bầu không khí trong lành, mát mẻ, khách sạn là một điểm nghỉ mát lí tưởng đối với những du khách đi du lịch sapa muốn tìm kiếm cho mình những giây phút nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn sau một tuần làm việc vất vả hay đối với những ai thích tìm hiểu và khám phá bản sắc văn hóa độc đáo của người dân tộc miền núi.

Khách sạn được xây dựng theo phong cách lấy gỗ và những lò sưởi bằng đá làm điểm nhấn, mang trong mình khung cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp. Hệ thống dịch dụ và vị trí ở đây đã được nhà đầu tư quy hoạch rất công phu nhằm mang lại cho quý khách những kinh nghiệm du lịch ấn tượng, độc đáo về văn hóa của bộ tộc người miền núi và những điều kì diệu mà thần thiên nhiên mang lại.

*Dịch vụ:*
Đón tiễn sân bay/Ga tàu;
Fax/Máy Photocopy;
Đổi tiền;
Giặt là;
Ôtô/Moto/Xe máy cho thuê;
Dịch thuật;
Bác sỹ;
Passport/Visa/Thông hành;
Dịch vụ thư tín; 	

*Tiện nghi trang bị:*
Vườn trẻ em;
Phòng họp;
Máy phát điện;
Tiệm bánh;
Nhà hàng;
Bar;
Massage - Xông hơi;
Câu lạc bộ thể dục thể thao;
Quầy lưu niệm;
Internet - Càfé;
Bể bơi;
Bãi đỗ xe;

*Nhà hàng**Ta Van Restaurant* — gồm các món Âu — Việt. Hãy đến và thưởng thức các món ăn ngon tuyệt, đậm chất núi rừng như nước sốt đun pho mát trong không gian ấm áp.*Tafin Bar* — đến đây để nhâm nhi rượu các loại bên lò sưởi.*Cát Cát Pool Par* — nằm bên bể bơi, gồm nhiều thức uống hấp dẫn, sảng khoái, đồ ăn nhẹ hay barbecue trong khu vườn cây với tầm nhìn bản làng Sapa và cảnh sắc chung quanh.
*
Phòng*
Khách sạn Victoria Sapa gồm 77 phòng nghỉ, 2 phòng căn hộ và 2 căn hộ nhỏ với ban công. Các phòng được bày trí những đồ thủ công truyền thống và những tiện nghi tương xứng với tiêu chuẩn khách sạn quốc tế.


*Loại phòng*
*Superior:* phòng rộng với khu vực phòng khách tiện nghi có ghế sofa, bàn làm việc, sân thượng với ghế sofa tầm nhìn vườn cây, diện tích 25m2.*Deluxe:* phòng rộng với khu vực phòng khách tiện nghi có ghế sofa, bàn làm việc, ban công có ghế sofa nhìn ra đỉnh Phanxipăng, diện tích 25m2.*Family Studio:* rộng với sức chứa 5 khách với giường Queen — size và 3 giường đơn, 1 phòng khách với ghế sofa và bàn làm việc rộng, ban công rộng ghế sofa nhìn ra các bản làng và đỉnh Phanxipăng, diện tích 50m2.*Phòng căn hộ:* rộng với giường King — size, phòng khách rộng với ghế sofa, bàn làm việc lớn, ban công rộng có ghế sofa, nhìn ra bản làng và đỉnh Phanxipăng, diện tích 50m2




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## hoahongxanh

Nhìn khung cảnh bên ngoài khách sạn trông đẹp quá. không biết giá cả thế nào nhỉ..

----------

